
Emmanuel Faber's speech at HEC graduation - stangeek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECppfNbXUUg
======
stangeek
Just a bit of background: Emmanuel Faber is the CEO of Danone, and was asked
to do the graduation speech for the HEC business school in France. The first 5
minutes are unfortunately in French, and then he switches into English. IMHO
this speech is at the level of Job's "stay hungry, stay foolish" \- very
inspiring.

